# american mainline track



## bigreds (Jan 3, 2008)

Can anyone tell me how this track code332 matches up to lgb and usa trains turnouts have finally got a house with a great garden and after years of collecting rolling stock I am ready to start putting down some track. Thanks Martin

PS what do u guys use for track and turouts also should i wait for piko track with the wide turnouts to come out?


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Can say much about AML, some guys I know have it and like it. I use Aristo 5 foot straights, and USA switches.


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2009)

as far as i know, LGB is code 332.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I looked for the posts, but I believe that the AML track is slightly taller, like 352 or something. You might have to file it down to match rail heights exactly. 

I'll see if I can find the posts. Also, I believe this was revealed in GR reviews, like the issue with the review, or in the next issue. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## GG (Jan 1, 2009)

I just checked: I have AML flex track code 332 brass and LGB code 332 brass. 

They match dead on on height and geometry. 


I will check with my Aristo track and if different I'll let you know. 

gg


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

My understanding is that the AML rail is rolled, as opposed to extruded, which led to some variations in the height of the rail. I don't know if that's been corrected or not. My sample measured at .352", which wasn't enough for me to notice a discrepancy when connecting it to my LGB sectional track. I've heard of another sample that measured .380". This was over a year ago, so it's possible that Accucraft has remedied this. 

Later, 

K


----------



## GG (Jan 1, 2009)

Checked my Aristo #6's and LGB R1's code 332 brass and compared with the AML code 332 flex and yes all is good.... purrrfect match for my split jaw. 











gg


----------



## LOST AND CONFUSED (Mar 7, 2008)

I have 450 feet of american main line it is the best track to use outside in my opinion it really holds up you can shape it and the only drawback is the connectors that come with it they rust.I did my 20 different curves with aristocraft and lgb I have no problem with them matching. I purchased 200 rail clamps by aristocraft they are the cheap ones 70 dollars per 100 the plated ones are better because they look better and dont tarnish. I have most of my layout on landscape timbers with 2 inch thick by 8 inch wide pressure treated wood attached to their tops. I also have 15 different bridges I built from my own design because I live on a sloped piece of land. I have a great time with my wife. She and I worked on it weekly and never argue about it we work together to find the best solution. Which in itself is a amazing we do argue like most couples but this has been fun for us both I hope you have as much fun.


----------



## GG (Jan 1, 2009)

Posted By LOST AND CONFUSED on 03/22/2009 6:44 PM
I have 450 feet of american main line it is the best track to use outside in my opinion it really holds up you can shape it and the only drawback is the connectors that come with it they rust.I did my 20 different curves with aristocraft and lgb I have no problem with them matching. I purchased 200 rail clamps by aristocraft they are the cheap ones 70 dollars per 100 the plated ones are better because they look better and dont tarnish. I have most of my layout on landscape timbers with 2 inch thick by 8 inch wide pressure treated wood attached to their tops. I also have 15 different bridges I built from my own design because I live on a sloped piece of land. I have a great time with my wife. She and I worked on it weekly and never argue about it we work together to find the best solution. Which in itself is a amazing we do argue like most couples but this has been fun for us both I hope you have as much fun. 




Guess what ,,,, you are not lost and confused as you say. 

You have a very healthy hobby and plan going . 


Cudos

gg


----------



## WarEagle90 (Jan 3, 2008)

Here is an older post about AML COde 332 track.. It has a few photos comparing it with other manufacturers.

http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/forumid/9/postid/4999/view/topic/Default.aspx


----------



## bigreds (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi
Thanks for all the tips .I went and orderd a set of AML euro style flex track and a #6 USA turnout.Just hope the ties match up.Will keep you all posted.
Martin


----------

